# Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln



## fischermann 77 (26. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor gut 15 Jahren mal in Bad Freienwalde einen Bissanzeiger bei einem Sportsfreund gekauft,der das Teil selber 
gebaut hat. Der Clou, der zeigte nur an, wenn wirklich ein Fisch dran war. Er sagte mir aber, er suche jemanden bei der Industrie, der die Dinger wohl in Lizenz baut,da es für Ihn wohl zu aufwendig wäre. Nun meine Frage -weiß jemand ob es die Teile noch und dann natürlich wo gibt? Vielen Dank im voraus.

FM


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Moin Moin
fischermann 77#h
hast du ein Bild für uns? oder Zeichnung.

Ich Angel in der Brandung mit Knicklichter an der Rutenspitze.






mfg nobbi


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Du bist gut,woher sollen wir wissen um was für ein Bissanzeiger sich handelt.Solltes,da Du ja Einen erstanden hast mal ein Bild hier reinsetzen.


----------



## fischermann 77 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Also, sorry mein Fehler,das Teil ist so groß wie ein Eurostück,natürlich etwas dicker und hatte eine farbige Leuchtdiode, ist mit `ner Minibatterie betrieben und man kann es auf der Rutenspitze mittels Klemmvorrichtung einfach befestigen- und da sollte man es auch vor dem auswerfen abmachen da es sonst..... . Also nun ist wohl klar warum kein Foto beiliegt. Die Knicklichtvariante nutze ich jetzt auch wieder.Vielleicht bringt die Beschreibung ja etwas.Bis dahin


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

|wavey:ca.    sowas?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-LED...her-Bite-/141353592205?_trksid=p2054897.l4275






|bla:


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*



fischermann 77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor gut 15 Jahren mal in Bad Freienwalde einen Bissanzeiger bei einem Sportsfreund gekauft,der das Teil selber
> gebaut hat. Der Clou, der zeigte nur an, wenn wirklich ein Fisch dran war. Er sagte mir aber, er suche jemanden bei der Industrie, der die Dinger wohl in Lizenz baut,da es für Ihn wohl zu aufwendig wäre. Nun meine Frage -weiß jemand ob es die Teile noch und dann natürlich wo gibt? Vielen Dank im voraus.
> ...



Ein Bissanzeiger der nur anzeigt wenn Fisch dran ist gibt es nicht.
Krautgang,Wellenschlag und Strömung täuschen auch Bisse vor.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Moin Moin,
also wenn's solch einen Bissanzeiger gibt, der nur anzeigt wenn der Fisch wirklich "hängt"....... dann schreibt mir bitte schnell eper PN wo ich die bekomme........:q


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also wenn's solch einen Bissanzeiger gibt, der nur anzeigt wenn der Fisch wirklich "hängt"....... dann schreibt mir bitte schnell eper PN wo ich die bekomme........:q



Rolf.......Area 51#h


----------



## Jacky Fan (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Jau, die muss ich auch haben.
Und die Würmer schick ich via Bluetooth an die Haken.
Elektrische Rolle noch......
Boooah jetzt wirds langweilig


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*



Norbi schrieb:


> Rolf.......Area 51#h


 

#6


----------



## cafabu (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> |wavey:ca.    sowas?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-LED...her-Bite-/141353592205?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> |bla:



Moinsen,
hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?
Vom Video her scheinen die doch zu funzen. Allerdings "Papier" ist geduldig??!!
Carsten


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Moin Carsten,die Dinger kannst Du knicken,wenn Du Sie beim Auswerfen nicht abnimmst bleibt die Schnur dahinter hängen.
Da gibt es schon viel bessere,sind schlank wie ein Knicklicht.
https://www.google.de/search?q=zamm...niv&sa=X&ei=4Ok9VeW5L8HDUqb0g9gC&ved=0CDoQsAQ


----------



## bukare (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?
> Vom Video her scheinen die doch zu funzen. Allerdings "Papier" ist geduldig??!!
> Carsten



Mein Schwager und ich haben diese Dinger schon 2 Jahre im Einsatz und hatten damit noch nie Probleme, weder mit Geflecht noch mit Keule. Wichtig ist den oberen Halter vom LED-Licht zwischen die Metallstege des Spitzenringes zu montieren, dann verdrehen sie beim Auswurf nicht.
Wir benutzen die Dinger auch beim Grundangeln am Kanal an anderen Ruten (mit den dickeren Füßen dran) und die Batterien haben 2 Jahre gehalten. Das mit dem roten Licht geht nur, wenn die Rutenspitze dolle wippt, aber das Licht von den Dingern ist auch in grün super weit zu sehen. Beim Kauf unbedingt ausprobieren, dass das grüne Licht nicht blinkt, sonst wird man auf dauer blind. Steht auf der Packung manchmal falsch drauf!

Eindeutig zu empfehlen.


----------



## cafabu (28. April 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Danke Norbi, sind auch interessant.
Die Suche nach idealen Bissanzeigern ist wahrscheinlich genau wie bei Gerätekisten. Die persönliche Idealvorstellung einer Eierlegendenwollmilchsau gibt es nicht.
Carsten


----------



## fischermann 77 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandungsangeln*

Hallo nochmal, scheint ja etwas unglaubwürdig zu sein mein Bissanzeiger.
Aber nun mal ehrlich, Wellenschlag und anderes genanntes sind ja eher gleichmäßig und ob man es mir nun glaubt oder nicht, wenn ein Fisch dran war, dann hat es funktioniert!!!! FM


----------

